# Cockerel Question



## stevcolx (Jul 23, 2012)

We hatched out a couple of Chickens in a brooder and now we think that one of them is a Cockerel. We already have a Cockerel. And now that the Brooder one is growing up we have noticed that both Cockerels are fighting and we have to keep them apart. How do we stop them from fighting and or what do we do about them? Killing one is not an option as I always say Live and Let live as regardless of what species you are you have a right to life. Any suggestions? 

Colin from Aberdeenshire!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You'll have to build him a separate pen or re home him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

NM is probably right. 

I do have roos living together but they also grew up together so except for the occasional tussle things are pretty quiet. 

It is also possible that as the little one grows bigger things might quiet down. There just is no cut and dried rule on what works and what doesn't since we're dealing with individual personalities.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had put pinless peepers on roosters before to block their frontal site due to a young roo torturing the girls. That may help.


----------



## stevcolx (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok cheers everyone. I'll have a go at getting these bad boys into friend mode!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

do like momma did me growing up. tie the siblings together by the ankle and make them get along and work together. just jokin' but you know that would be funny to watch!


----------

